# N64 flashcart?



## jaywilson (Sep 25, 2008)

i can imagine it would be possible?
but is there any?


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 25, 2008)

nope, hear there was a team working on it over a year ago, but nothing else has surfaced


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at this => http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55031


----------



## 9volt Kappa (Sep 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Look at this => http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55031


he never meant for DS he meant for n64


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 26, 2008)

There was never a flashcart for the N64 , but there was a few "backup units" like the cd64 that allowed you to play n64 roms off of a cd-r. They were expensive back then ($200) and are very hard to find now unless somebody happens to be selling one.

http://n64.icequake.net/ has lots of information about them.


It would be great if they made a modern ds like flashcart that took memory cards, but this is never going to happen because there isn't that much demand compared to the modern consoles.

edit: yeah, I know neoflash announced they were making one, but that was a lame hoax.


----------



## jaywilson (Sep 26, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Look at this => http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=55031


i didnt mention anything about ds, let alone post it in the ds area


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2008)

There won't ever be a N64 flashcart.  Neoflash started on one but gave up after giving out a load of crap about getting it working.  It's possible but it would be like the way it was for the DS and the Magicoms in the beginning.  You'll still need an original cart with the same save type and because of the N64s boot IC you'll need an original cart with the same boot IC as the game you'd be trying to play.  I think you need a total of around 6 or 8 different original carts in your collection and some of them are rare these days.

Neoflash kept promising that you wouldn't need an original cart to go with it for either saves or boot and to be honest with you I think that's why Dr Neo (or whatever he's called) gave up in the end.  He couldn't actually deliver on the no partner cart promise.  He should still release it in a partner cart format as I'm pretty sure it would still sell amazingly.  A N64 flashcart would be very nice.


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 26, 2008)

we need flashcarts for all the cartridge based systems!!! Come one, someone make these bad boys!!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 26, 2008)

Hm.. if there was one, i would purchase it as quickly as possible!! My N64 hasn't been out of its box for almost 2 years.


----------



## Lazycus (Sep 26, 2008)

Both Z64s and V64s have BIOSes for them that allow IDE drives in place of their ZIP and CD Drives.  People have used CompactFlash / IDE adapters on the Z64.  Does this count?  It's probably as close as you'll get to a true N64 flash drive.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 26, 2008)

I was under the impression that the universal boot loader made it so that you can only needed one cart for an IC, and then it handled the rest... granted, never having a backup loader, I'm only going on my understanding of what I've read. The save issues would still be needed to be worked around, but presumably onboard memory could take care of it, patching, etc.

The point still is of course, that it's never going to happen regardless.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Sep 26, 2008)

the problem with these things is demand... it takes a lot of development to get a flash cart as polished as the R4 et al

I would imagine some of the chips used in the N64 cartridge could be EOLed by now too.  which would increase costs.


----------



## paul3100 (Sep 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> it takes a lot of development to get a flash cart as polished as the R4 et al
> 
> R4... please! you meant to say:
> 
> QUOTEit takes a lot of development to get a flash cart as polished as the Cyclods or SCS1



But yes i would love to see flash carts come out for all the popular consoles such as the sms/genesis/64 and so on, though there is a way to make them for the sms & genesis and there is instructions online.

paul


----------



## jaywilson (Sep 26, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Both Z64s and V64s have BIOSes for them that allow IDE drives in place of their ZIP and CD Drives.  People have used CompactFlash / IDE adapters on the Z64.  Does this count?  It's probably as close as you'll get to a true N64 flash drive.


what are z65 and v64?


----------



## mrgone (Sep 28, 2008)

these are devices which plug into a N64 and have integrated RAM, so they need a power supply

the z64 had a ZIP drive, the cd64 and the doctor64 had cd-drives


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Sep 28, 2008)

I loved my z64.  My friends would come over and drool, then we'd play Mario Party or Mario Kart, 6+ months before it was released in the USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










It's still in my basement, are they worth anything these days?


----------



## Bitbyte (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, over 150 euro. So, well over 200 bucks. I traded an iPod nano for my N64 with about 60 games on like 14 or so ZiP drives and a Z64. I've yet to really play it though >_>.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 6, 2008)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that the universal boot loader made it so that you can only needed one cart for an IC, and then it handled the rest... granted, never having a backup loader, I'm only going on my understanding of what I've read. The save issues would still be needed to be worked around, but presumably onboard memory could take care of it, patching, etc.
> 
> The point still is of course, that it's never going to happen regardless.



Sorry, completely forgot to reply.  The boot emulator works but not on all carts.  If I remember right some of them used encrypted boot chips (DK64, Perfect Dark and some others I think) and the encryption was never broken properly.  There's cracked versions of the games but it's hard to find anything except clean dumps these days.  I could be remembering completely wrong, I'll have to try and dig up some info.


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 6, 2008)

I still have my CD64+ somewhere. I think it had more RAM than the original CD64 system.


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 7, 2008)

dextrose.com  the mother lives on!


----------



## sconethief (Oct 15, 2008)

Here are some


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 15, 2008)

That's for the NES... Did you even read the title?


----------



## sconethief (Oct 16, 2008)

lol my bad i'm really tired >


----------



## Roth (Jan 21, 2010)

They do exist, and here's one released now!
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/20/neo-myt...they-belong-vi/


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 21, 2010)

Roth said:
			
		

> They do exist, and here's one released now!
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/20/neo-myt...they-belong-vi/


...
Yes, thankyou very much Mr. Thread-Necro.
We already know about that. :/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Roth said:
			
		

> They do exist, and here's one released now!
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/20/neo-myt...they-belong-vi/


LOHOOOL bumpz0rz.

Second bump from 2008 I've seen today...


----------



## mrgone (Jan 23, 2010)

a z64 (incl CF mod) went on ebay just now for 223 € incl n64+cables + 3 games (needed for booting)

in the last minutes it went up from ~100€ to the final price


----------



## EM0rox (May 24, 2010)

anyone have a cd64 256 for sale?


----------



## Skyline969 (May 24, 2010)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now then, on topic:
I thought there was some N64 backup card out there, but that could just be the SNES one that I'm thinking of.


----------



## amptor (May 24, 2010)

wow bumping 2008 topic, double ban? :3

I reviewed the N64 myth cart on gbatemp but it never got posted to the front page.  It is a real good cart, but has no mass storage support.  512M though.  CD64, V64, and Z64 can't do that.  Plus no worries about game compatibility because they all work.  I was tired of emulators messing up in games like Killer Instinct and Goldeneye which one would expect to have no problems with.


----------



## EM0rox (Jun 1, 2010)

hush tramphor... or give to me j00r myth my chillins need it....


----------

